# TP52's at Copa delRey MAPFRE



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Racing's been really good this year at this event. Overall standings show 4 boats within 4 points of each other. Last day of racing is tomorrow off Mallorca, Spain. Racing is scheduled to start at 1:00 local time. They have live virtual eye race coverage with commentary. Shpuld be fun way to spend a few hours on a Sat. 52SuperSeries.com


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow - what a finish - Quantum leads gun to gun to capture win in the last race and the championship. Tons of videos and great pictures at their website - 52SuperSeries.com Can't wait til the next regatta in Portugal. Heard that they may do live video, not just the virtual eye.


----------

